# Who is the real author of UEFA Champions League Anthem?



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

_Redde Caesari quae sunt Caesaris_

We probably all knows this case, but I am tempted to ask all of you, honorable friends, who is the real author here: Tony Britten or Händel? 

UEFA official 

Händel - ”Zadok the Priest” Coronation Anthem for George II HWV 258


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't care. As a City fan I boo it or ignore it whenever it comes on. There's no love for UEFA amongst us Mancunians.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Handel as I am told at least 1000 times by smart people on telly.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Does it look like sort of intellectual _theft_?


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Merl said:


> I don't care. As a City fan I boo it or ignore it whenever it comes on. There's no love for UEFA amongst us Mancunians.


There is no any positive feelings about the UEFA here. But I believe that all of them need at least one clear and respectful message about their policy.

Facts speaks for themselves.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Merl said:


> I don't care. As a City fan I boo it or ignore it whenever it comes on. There's no love for UEFA amongst us Mancunians.


In that case there's at least one football-related thing which unites both ends of the E.Lancs.Rd.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

tony britten was commissioned to write the anthem and he borrowed heavily from handel's zadok to come up with an acceptable anthem


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

The composer was Paul Hart. He used to work out of a music production company called Logorhythm iirc. I frequently had to pitch for jobs against him. He also wrote the Classic FM logo music...he was an excellent media composer and formidable adversary, trained at the Royal College.

EDIT..just seen @justekaia's response. I am wrong then. I always thought it was Hart. Anyway Hart did do the classicFM logo for sure. Is it possible I wonder that Hart might have arranged the music instead or am I just losing it?
For the UK football fans amongst us...Do you remember the 'Midweek Sports Special' programmes and can you remember the theme tune? In my early days, I went out to lunch with the composer of that tune and suggested he came up with the tune by simply singing the words to which he replied "don't ruin the magic Mike". The rest of the lunch is a blur.


----------

